# Please critique these 3 udders



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are 3 of my Nigerian FF udders unshaved. They also are with their kids and have not been separated to fill.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All 3 have good medial definition though I think the 1st and last pics have better teat placement..... Personally, I like the look of the last doe over all and future freshenings look very promising for each, the second does teat placement may improve but unless the medial ligament tightens with a fill, her teats may end up winged out further with a tight udder.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Ooh, good one, Liz -- I need to learn more about udders. I liked the first one, b/c shelooks like she has a tighter wider attachment in the escutcheon, but curious to hear what you other dairy ladies come up with. All nice solid does, though, Logan. Very nice...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! Keep those critiques coming. Last month I had 6 kids born 5 were does and as much as I wanted to keep them all I made myself choose 1. She happens to be from #3 so I am happy her mom is looking good. Here is the doe I kept photo from today she will be 1 month tomorrow. She also is my avitar.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do not give a critique of udders that arent filled. Its totally unfair and doesnt give an accurate portrayal of how the udder will look when full. From experience of my own goats I find it best to reserve judgment till they have a good 10-12 hour fill.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Would you suggest me separating the kids overnight to get some better photos? I could do that after I get the moms shaved. The kids are all over 3 weeks now so they would be fine with no milk for that long right? They eat hay, grain and drink water. Then they would go right back to mom no problems?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup separate for a good fill -shave udders too.

kids are plenty old enough to be separated for a night. 

its also good to do for the udders os they get use to being stretched - they then look nicer come show time :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Great thanks Stacey! 
I will shave them as soon as I get my hubby to help me and someone to watch our kids (2legged). Then I will separate and get better photos. Hopefully by next week.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Ditto what Stacy said....I always think it is unfair to try and judge a doe who has kids on her and hasn't had a chance to fill. It will make a HUGE difference!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

wow, i didn't realize filling would make so much difference -- I guess in capacity, yes; but what about medial ligament, teats, and attachments?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, filling a full 12+ hourse will change the look of the udder...not drastically, but it will give you the true "conformation" of the udder. A dairy goat's udder should only be critiqued based on a fully filled udder. 

Let us know when you get pics Logan!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yea I haven't had a chance yet. I am hoping this weekend. 
Do I have to empty the girls after I take the kids away?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok clip job will have to wait till new clippers I am ordering now arrive. My older Oster pair are missing; somewhere maybe, but haven't seen them since we moved here last May. As soon as I do it I will get photos. 

Do I need to milk out the udder after removing the kids or can I just remove kids and let it fill for 12 hours?


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

When I remove kids to let them fill I usually just remove them at night, take the pics in the morning then let the kids back on. I suppose if she looks fairly full milk her out after removing kids but otherwise you should be ok...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can milk her out before seperating... seperate doe and kids...and wait 12 hours before taking photos. Let us know when you get some pics. :thumb:


----------

